# Box Elder Burl & Aluminum Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

After visiting another call maker and good friend Reagan Kent he sent me back to Texas with some Box Elder Burl.. I finally got some aluminum rod to make an aluminum sleeved call and I think it turned out OK.. Aluminum lip rest and sleeved wrapped in Box Elder Burl, ABW inlays with a Derelin insert, finished off with a CA finish..


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice Robert.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I do like clear box elder...too many times it just begs for dye (and that looks good as well) but to me the clear is just as nice finished.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys! Bill I am a big fan of natural colors!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert I saw it over on THO and was just speechless - caught my breath now and saying WOW!

Barry


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful Robert, but? Lol. Love the natural wood myself. Great Job!


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice as always


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well Dale, I am glad it doesn't get that cold in south Texas!! :rotfl:
Thanks again guys!!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice work Robert, ain't that aluminum a little tough on tools? smile

dick


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I turn down the sleeved tennon on a mini metal lathe then I use my Carbide cutting tools on the wood lathe to finish it out.. I will say i beleive the aluminum is harder to work with than the Brass..


----------

